# childs passport??



## danniemum2be

hi girls hope you dont mind me posting in here, my friend laura (who is a bnb user but no internet for a while) has asked me to post a message for her hope you dont mind. :flower:

Hi all, Just wondering if anyone has any advice on passports with the father not named on the birth cert?
I won't go through all why he's not as it's far to long and will bore most of you..
But I sent off for my daughters passport,before hand I had read the booklet stating only one parent had to sign the passport to confirm it etc.
Now a letter has came back saying that they need a birth certificate stating parent(s) names
I sent a full birth certificate,everything in order... but with no father on the cert? Does anyone know if I will still be able to get a passport being a single mum? I hope so as the holidays booked now, If not I'll have to come to some arrangement with the father ( That is, IF i can find him ) Just need some light shedding on this as passport people aren't all that helpful right now.
Thanks :) xx


----------



## kirst1805

gems dad isn't on her birth cert, when it comes to getting her passport i'm just not putting his details on the form at all, when they look at the birth cert, hopefully they'll see why he is blank.

Don't see why it'd be a problem though.

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

I got my daughters no problem as her dad isn't on her birth certificate so there was no need for him to sign or do anything x


----------



## xSophieBx

She'll have to attach a covering letter explaining she doesn't know where he is etc and shes had nothing to with him. Lily's dad is on her birth cert but I don't know his passport number etc and knew he'd never give me it. So I just put his name & dob and then in the additional info I put my parents details and then I put in a covering letter and we got ours fine :) x


----------



## danniemum2be

thanks girls will pass it all on x x


----------



## kelzyboo

I didn't need a covering letter, if hes not on the birth cert you don't need anything at all or i deffinately didn't x


----------



## Mumof42009

If he isnt named on the Birth Cert it's fine, just tell her to send it off x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi, I got a passport without any input from the dad and he's on the BC, I put what details I do have (name, DOB etc.) on the form then sent it off like that, no passport number for him, no signature from him, and got her passport just fine. :D


----------



## anna matronic

FOB is not on the bc and I am doing lo's passport and am not puting his details on it x


----------



## purpledahlia

I really needed to know this aswell, good to know i dont need to get anything from FOB and can still get her passport!


----------

